
(Martin Luther's) 95 Theses: You Won't Believe What #32 Is - Jun8
https://www.newberry.org/95-theses-you-wont-believe-what-32-is
======
Jun8
I had never actually read the theses before, which I did after seeing this.
Man, they _are_ pretty strong.

Islam had its own share of similar dissenters (still going on, ISIS, perhaps,
being the latest crude manifestation), unfortunately it didn't share the same
political/historical/cultural climate that generated the likes of Luther. And
then, there are guys like this
([https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/may/17/islam-...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/may/17/islam-
reformation-extremism-muslim-martin-luther-europe)) who think that Islam needs
no reformation.

